# Help choose puppy



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Choices have been changed.....1 is now Katie a 4yr old who is great.....1 or 2?

1.









2.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

kttref said:


> 1 or 2?
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


Both! (#1 if I really have to chose)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They both look good it's a hard choice.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Why not both? Can't have them being lonely!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

holy crap #2 by a mile...adorable


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

awww there both cute....I kinda like 1 but then at 2 he looks cool too! Get dem bolf!

Oh and what kind of dogs are they? 1 looks kind of like a pit bull mix and 2 looks like a beagle mix.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

One looks better for eating, although 2 might be very tender.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Whats the sex of each dog?


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> One looks better for eating, although 2 might be very tender.


I forget...red or white wine with dog?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

#2..Im a sucker for eyes


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

I say get both.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

#1 all the way.. looks like one of my dogs when she was younger


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, tough choice so get both.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Either Rose or Martini & Rossi Asti Spumante



NewEngland2006 said:


> I forget...red or white wine with dog?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Forget em both and go get a rottie.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Get a German Shepard or if you want a small dog go with a Pembroke Welsh Corgi


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Small dogs are cats that bark


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I represent local chineese restant. We chose numba won with side of numba two, steamed wice, and po-fo wice, to go.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

#1- looks house broken already...

I just got done house breaking my puppy at 7months...got her at 2 months. DAMN thats a lot of work not to mention too many papertowel rolls to count.

Oh and if you are looking for a good cage. I bought mine at Tractor Supply. $110. Best $110 bucks ive ever spent. Its all open, completely collapsable, plastic tray which pulls out for easy cleaning, and a spacer so you can make it smaller when they are pups and it gets large for when they grow up. ( fits my german shepherd nicely). Either way good luck, they are great, little bastards sometimes but great to have around.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Spend lots of time to train it...You will be thankful you did in the long run!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

#1 is a Staffordshire Terrier mix (8mo)

#2 is a Boxer, Pit Bull Terrier mix (8weeks)


Both males.



Basically they're the same dog...we can't afford 2 dogs. We gotta ask how big #2 is going to be..my husband has a rule that a dog isn't a dog unless it's over 50lbs...I'm somewhat allergic to dogs with a lot of hair, and quite honestly don't want to have to vacuum every day...I don't mind doing it once a week though. 

We're going to go meet #1 (Harley) today and my husband is going to meet #2 (Fes - that name will change if we get him) tomorrow...if he likes him, I'll go check him out on Monday.

We shall see, I haven't had a dog in almost 10 years so this will be interesting and fun.



Also, I like Harley and my husband like Fes...honestly, I like both...but I think Harley is cuter.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Get both, then they will have a friend for when you are working. If you can't get both, take the puppy.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

They are both cute but I agree with npd_323, get a shepherd if you can.

Mine is 5 months old, got him at 9 weeks and he was house broken at 11 weeks.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

He's a goooood boooooy


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> They are both cute but I agree with npd_323, get a shepherd if you can.
> 
> Mine is 5 months old, got him at 9 weeks and he was house broken at 11 weeks.


That's a nice looking dog you got! There awesome! I can't wait to get a shepherd when I become k-9


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok..number 1 is now: Katie










We met Harley today who was a little much. We met another one named Junior, but he has a thing for humping my leg...but he's still a cutie.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Name the humper Andy


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

negative batman..if we get that one it will be finnegan (any male will be)...for the girl it will probably be kayle


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

who the hell is batman


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

he's the guy that hangs out with Robin


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I like number two, something about the face.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ok..we're gonna go take another longer look at Katie...who, if we get her, will be renamed: Kayleigh or Bailey (please choose name)...we're leaning towards Bailey.

She rules.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought it was a man??Dont tell me you got a sex change


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Noooooooo....this is a different one. Here is her info:

Katie was in a shelter and adopted but now due to a change in family circumstances her owner can no longer keep her. She is a easy-going and low-key kind of girl who gets along great with children and other dogs. Not sure how she is with cats. She is a Staffordshire Terrier mix, is already spayed, current on her vaccines and weighs about 75 lbs.



She's about 4yrs old.


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

NewEngland2006 said:


> I forget...red or white wine with dog?


Blue Nun


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

i would go for 2


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

JoninNH said:


> I represent local chineese restant. We chose numba won with side of numba two, steamed wice, and po-fo wice, to go.


被燒焦的貓


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

dog 2 it looks sick


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Kate, I voted for the the older dog...and let her keep her name: she's had enough change in her life already.

I hope to pick up my new dog, Kane, next Saturday. He's a 6 yoa Rottie rescue, 93#!


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)

I would have a tough time deciding - the older one probably. 
Are their temperments similar? Dominant, submissive, shy...? 
Either way you'll win, and so will they.

Enjoy!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> Kate, I voted for the the older dog...and let her keep her name: she's had enough change in her life already.
> 
> I hope to pick up my new dog, Kane, next Saturday. He's a 6 yoa Rottie rescue, 93#!


I'd let her keep her name if we didn't have the same one..so that's why I'm keeping it somewhat similar...Good luck with your Rottie!! I have a Sgt. named Kane.



cmagryan said:


> I would have a tough time deciding - the older one probably.
> Are their temperments similar? Dominant, submissive, shy...?
> Either way you'll win, and so will they.
> 
> Enjoy!


We're probably going to go with the older one because she's a better fit with us..specifically temperament and whatnot. She's an outgoing girl who likes to play but likes to relax too..so we'll see. We're going to spend more time with her later today.

Ok...we're going with Katie..she's amazing. She'll play or relax..little strong on the lead, but that will be good when I'm running! Here are some pictures I took of her today...I kept missing her face...

http://pets.webshots.com/album/556057055esPJUh


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

We officially adopted Katie today. We'll be bringing her hope Dec. 9...so if anyone wants to send her Christmas Presents, give me a buzz  haha


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Hosted for kate


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha thanks Harry...it was frustrating me! That's our Bailey!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I thought that it might be LOL


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

you know me so well!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Love her ears! And her sugar dipped toes!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I like those nips


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> I like those nips


Oh no! Quick, get her a six cup bikini to cover up so Andy doesn't hit on her!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Leave my little girl alone!!! She'll eat anyone who comes near her...she is part pit!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nah, I'm trying for the horse lady right now.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Horse lady?? oh boy!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21042


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh...dude, she's for you.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I know

and when I'm banging her it will still feel like a horse


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

.....ew


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

whats's da matta


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> I know
> 
> and when I'm banging her it will still feel like a horse


Because you have oats on your breath?


----------

